# Nutrition Label Lies  and  Loopholes About To Get a Smackdown?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

For years, concerned consumers and watchdog organizations have been screaming that the U.S. labeling laws are full of loopholes and in need of serious revision. After years of talk, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) says they’re planning to so something about it. But will it be enough?There are many food labeling issues we could [...]

*Read More...*


----------

